# EvenTT 13 ticket sales



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Now over 100 tickets presold, and still two weeks to go

Looking good 8)


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

135 tickets now pre-sold


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Over 150 tickets now presold 8)


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

Sorted, as if by magic my password just arrived.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Advance ticket orders have now closed - you can still pay on the day though!

Over 170 tickets have been presold, which is great news 

Plenty of cars just turn up on the day as well so the number will be higher... this is shaping up to be a big *EvenTT* !


----------

